# *sold* 2012 Outback 210Rs 10Th Anniversary Model (Colorado Springs)



## CO Camper Dude

Selling our beautiful 10th Anniversary 210RS simply due to the fact that we're too busy to use it. Great condition!

http://denver.craigslist.org/rvs/5873698126.html


----------



## CO Camper Dude

Sold!


----------

